# PortLines



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I see PortLines has changed their web-site.. I hate change,lol!!!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see that. The hosting is different, I received a redirect notice from my browser. I have redirects blocked unless I approve for each redirect request.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like the American Flyer clinics are gone. I found them very helpful.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The clinics are still there. They are the 4th red line in the upper left of the header, hidden in plain sight. It took me several searches to see it there.


----------

